# Another one - Number nine for me.



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

So my line up is ...
1XM
Professional
MX Leader
Corsa Extra (x2)
Corsa
Strada
Elite

and now...

Team SC. That's Nine.
Number 10 is on the way cross the pond at the moment - an MXLeader Funny bike. Like I need that...!

I just yesterday un-packed it and just now took it out for it's maiden ride (with me). Good day for a ride. 34 degrees and sunny with no wind.

It is 9spd Dura-Ace with Ritchy hubs and rims... seems to be a 9/10 for shape.



















I swapped out the stem (yeah I know it's crap, but all I had left in the box o parts) and mounted lights for winter and the HD cam..

It is a VERRY different ride than my primary, a corsa extra - but I like it.

So, there you have it.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Nice collection, lets see if I can out do you?*

1 x 2002 Team SC Domo Farm Frites colours Athena 11s
2 x 1980 "signature chain stay" frames, 531, both Record 8s
1 x 1980 standard frame (not built yet)
1 x 1985 Corsa Extra SLX Team Panasonic colours Record 8s with deltas, apparently a spare TDF team frame but hard to verify
1 x Mid 90's MXL Team Telecom colours with new Veloce 10s
1 x 2004 (approx) MXL in Molteni colours with 2009 Centaur 10s.

So no, I can't beat you, well done.

Rob


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike,

Stop now. We are heading over for an Eddy Intervention.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey!

Where have you been? 

Up for a ride this weekend?


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Recovering from another round of sinus surgery this week. 

Ski soon...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

how did you find that front wheel for sideways flex ? I had a bike with a pair of Ritchey WCS wheels and that front was an issue for me .


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

cathyandrob said:


> 1 x 2002 Team SC Domo Farm Frites colours Athena 11s
> 2 x 1980 "signature chain stay" frames, 531, both Record 8s
> 1 x 1980 standard frame (not built yet)
> 1 x 1985 Corsa Extra SLX Team Panasonic colours Record 8s with deltas, apparently a spare TDF team frame but hard to verify
> ...


rob, your pics (and thread) on 'date with jenny at hung fu' in the generic chinese frame thread has been called out as a hoax..at least the pics which have been cropped to hide where they are really taken from.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*wow, weird*

thanks I'll have a look, definitely not hoax. I have no interest in whether Hong Fu does well or not, sold my carbon bike anyway, back to steel.




nyvram said:


> rob, your pics (and thread) on 'date with jenny at hung fu' in the generic chinese frame thread has been called out as a hoax..at least the pics which have been cropped to hide where they are really taken from.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, a guy at my job has that exact bike. Now I know what it is! Yours looks better, but I think he commutes daily on his so I wont hold the dirt against him. 

Nice bike and awesome stable. :thumbsup:


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

latman said:


> how did you find that front wheel for sideways flex ? I had a bike with a pair of Ritchey WCS wheels and that front was an issue for me .


Not enough miles to tell you - and - given my latitude - full evall will have to wait until spring. I only got out once on it prior to the snow flying, 

I got out today - Snow, slush, studs and fenders etc.

Now, If I were on the other side of the world,

Hows the weather mate?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks -

It will be a while before I put many miles on it. My Corsa Extra has been my primary commuter for a couple of years now, but I can see this taking it's turn come spring.


----------

